# got my FIRST Ohio River WALLEYE and it was a stud



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I set out on a mission this year to get my first Ohio River Walleye and it happens to come on my smallest jerkbait I throw. Racine has become one of my favorite spots to fish this year on the river with good access and plenty of fish activity going on. I highly recommend trying this spot out especially if you have kids there is a nice concrete walking platform for kids to get out and enjoy. You just never know what you will get into in the Mighty Ohio. Enjoy my recent live report of the Ohio River! Tight Lines and Stay Safe!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

thanx, perfect place to take my grandaughter, nice eye!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> I set out on a mission this year to get my first Ohio River Walleye and it happens to come on my smallest jerkbait I throw. Racine has become one of my favorite spots to fish this year on the river with good access and plenty of fish activity going on. I highly recommend trying this spot out especially if you have kids there is a nice concrete walking platform for kids to get out and enjoy. You just never know what you will get into in the Mighty Ohio. Enjoy my recent live report of the Ohio River! Tight Lines and Stay Safe!


Nice fish! Enjoy your videos and seeing all the different waters you fish. Thanks for the 9 minutes of entertainment.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice fish. You are relentless!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> Nice catch!


Thank you!! She was a beast! Especially on lighter gear


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

EnonEye said:


> thanx, perfect place to take my grandaughter, nice eye!


This is perfect for kids! MY buddy from work takes his kids there. just prepare for big fish because we have been catching some nice hybrids there! good luck


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Nice fish. You are relentless!


Relentless is my middle name lol thanks for watching ! good luck and tight lines


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

slabseeker said:


> Nice fish! Enjoy your videos and seeing all the different waters you fish. Thanks for the 9 minutes of entertainment.


No problem man! I am trying my best to fish as many places as possible this summer!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

dropthetailgate said:


> Nice job.


Thank you! I was super excited for that fish


----------

